# APPUNTAMENTO: Gentoo pub in Ticino

## anborn

Ciao a tutti gentooniani, gechi e linuxiani dei 5 continenti (soprattutto Italia e Svizzera)   :Laughing: 

Appuntamento, nella settimana tra il 18 e il 25 febbraio, a Lugano (TI) o dintorni, si terrà un birretta-meeting all'insegna.. di no'antri..  :Very Happy: 

Per il momento siamo io e Jecko_Hee.. si pregano lorsignori ticinesi e non (studiosi a friborgo inclusi... fedeliallalinea..  :Razz:  ) di partecipare a tale evento!  :Cool: 

Fatemi sapere anche se c'é una preferenza per che sera trovarci..

Ciao

Anb

----------

## Yans

ciao anborn io sarei disponibile   :Smile: 

----------

## Cecrope

fico..io abito vicino a Ponte trresa...magari.......

----------

## anborn

 *Cecrope wrote:*   

> fico..io abito vicino a Ponte trresa...magari.......

 

togli il "magari"  :Very Happy: 

Che sera preferireste della settimana 18-25 ?

Anb

----------

## Cecrope

indifferente..fate voi.......di dove sei????magari potresti aiutami a finire l'installazione di Gentoo che mi sta assillando.. :Smile: ))

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che sera preferireste della settimana 18-25 ?
> 
> 

 

Io preferisco il giovedì, ma se qualcuno è impossibilitato, posso anche un'altra sera.

----------

## shev

Se quando avete data/ora/luogo precisi volete mettere una news sul sito del Gechi ditelo pure, alla fine qualche geco mi pare ci sia ed eventuali curiosi potrebbero aggiungersi a voi  :Wink: 

----------

## pelon's

ci sono anche io .... non ho preferenze di giorni ... qualsiasi sera va benone!! 

.... dite solo dove e quando!!!!  

 :Cool: 

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se quando avete data/ora/luogo precisi volete mettere una news sul sito del Gechi ditelo pure, alla fine qualche geco mi pare ci sia ed eventuali curiosi potrebbero aggiungersi a voi

 

Grazie dell'appoggio, capo..  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

Allora.. vedo che qualcuno interessato c'è, quindi.. decidiamo ora/posto/luogo, cosí passiamo subito le info a Shev che le mette sul sito del GeCHI.

Jecko ha proposto, se ho capito bene in modo non vincolante, Giovedí.

A me andrebbe bene.. quindi attendo eventuali "non posso", in caso contrario.. sarà Giovedí 19.

Come ora.. io propongo le 18:15, in modo che ci facciamo un bell'aperitivo e, chi ha voglia e tempo, anche una cenetta.

Come luogo: io propongo Lugano.. IMHO è abbastanza "a metà" tra tutti (vedo gente di Ponte Tresa come di Bellinzona... quindi..). Anche qui attendo vostre proposte alternative e/o conferme.

Ciao

Anb

----------

## anborn

Up!

..chiedo scusa ai moderatori per il gesto poco sportivo.. ma c'é bisogno che questo topic stia là in alto, se dev'essere ben visibile a tutti i potenziali interessati...

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io giovedi' ci sarei fino alle 8 poi devo andare a una cena e a carnevale a festeggiare la fine degli esami  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## anborn

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> a carnevale a festeggiare la fine degli esami 

 

..Grrrr...  :Evil or Very Mad:   ...beato te...   :Sad: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io giovedi' ci sarei fino alle 8

 

Possiamo spostarlo ad un altro giorno.. l'unico che ha espresso una preferenza x giovedì é Jecko_Hee... ma ha detto:  *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Io preferisco il giovedì, ma se qualcuno è impossibilitato, posso anche un'altra sera.

 

Quindi.. proponi pure un altro giorno.. gli altri han detto tutti che si adeguano e che non hanno problemi...

Anb

PS= Ragazzi.. se qualcun'altro ha problemi.. che si faccia sentire!

----------

## anborn

Tiriamo un po' le fila di questo topic-appuntamento:

Le specifiche fin'ora proposte (da me) sono:

Giovedì 19, h. 18:15, a Lugano

Quindi vi prego,  se {non vi va bene | non ci potete essere | quant'altro} postate PROPONENDO un'alternativa  (al giorno, al luogo o all'ora).

@ fedeliallalinea: non ho ben capito se hai deciso che verrai giovedì fino alle 20, o hai intenzione di proporre un altro giorno in cui puoi...

Lo so ragazzi, sono pedante.. ma d'altra parte mancano 4 giorni e ancora non abbiamo definito bene il tutto...   :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Le specifiche fin'ora proposte (da me) sono:
> 
> Giovedì 19, h. 18:15, a Lugano
> 
> @ fedeliallalinea: non ho ben capito se hai deciso che verrai giovedì fino alle 20, o hai intenzione di proporre un altro giorno in cui puoi...

 

A me va bene. Si potrebbe anche anticiopare magari cosi' avremo piu' tempo per stare a parlare (forse con me ci saranno altri 5 gentooiani  :Very Happy:  ).

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Lo so ragazzi, sono pedante.. ma d'altra parte mancano 4 giorni e ancora non abbiamo definito bene il tutto...   

 

Non sei pedante per niente... sono io che sono sotto esami e tendo a dimenticarmi le cose. Ora se vi va bene anticipare un pochino a me farebbe piacere. Comunque fammi sapere che poi metto l'evento sul sito dei gechi (ricordati di dirmi dove e quando).

----------

## pascalbrax

ok, se e' il 19, io e un altro paio di gentoo lusers ci siamo, andra' un po' in conflitto con il carnevale di belli, ma non dovrebbe essere un problema.

fatemi sapere =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> ok, se e' il 19, io e un altro paio di gentoo lusers ci siamo, andra' un po' in conflitto con il carnevale di belli, ma non dovrebbe essere un problema.

 

Vero  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## anborn

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> ok, se e' il 19, io e un altro paio di gentoo lusers ci siamo, andra' un po' in conflitto con il carnevale di belli, ma non dovrebbe essere un problema.
> 
> 

 

+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Vero 

 

=

Ok, allora é deciso:

Giovedì 19, ore 18:15, a Lugano (piazzetta della funicolare, in centro)

Se ci fossero eventuali problemi, o non conoscete bene il posto, o altro, non esitate a contattarmi in privé.

Bella!  :Very Happy: 

Anb

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, allora é deciso:
> 
> Giovedì 19, ore 18:15, a Lugano (piazzetta della funicolare, in centro)
> ...

 

Confermo la mia presenza.

----------

## koma

cavoli verrei volentieri peccato mi abbiano appena sfasciato la macchina :\ oltretutto nn verrei solo per il meet  :Very Happy:  (basteranno 3 cilum?)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ok, allora é deciso:
> 
> Giovedì 19, ore 18:15, a Lugano (piazzetta della funicolare, in centro)

 

Ok allora vado ad aggiungerlo al sito gechi  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Raideiin

Ciao a tutti!

Sono anche io dei vostri anche se e' la prima volta che mi sentite (bon, Gentoo non è ancora del tutto installato... ma appena finisco gli esami mi ci rimetto sotto  :Wink: ).

Saluto Anborn e Jecko_Hee, con i quali ho avuto il piacere di incontrarmi per un birrözz un mesetto fa, mi piacerebbe molto conoscervi tutti ma purtroppo per me giovedì è una gran giornata di M, dal momento che alle 18.30 finisco un esame e alle 19 ho una riunione alla quale non posso mancare...

Ma comunque se riesco passo sotto la funicolare per salutarvi...  :Wink:  e senno' sarà per la prossima...

A presto Gentoonomani, ora che mi sono iscritto prima o poi mi risentirete!  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti quelli che già mi conoscono e a quelli che mi conosceranno!

Raideiin

----------

## pascalbrax

mi raccomando scegliete un posto dove ci sia luce che il mio cellulare/bidone altrimenti fa le foto da schifo (basta guardare quelle presenti sul mio sito)  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

'azz... vi invidio, ma Venezia-Lugano per una birra in buona compagnia è un po' troppo per me...   :Crying or Very sad: 

sarà per la prossima...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 'azz... vi invidio, ma Venezia-Lugano per una birra in buona compagnia è un po' troppo per me...  

 

Vabbe se proprio vuoi ti ospito a casa mia  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

ehm... dato che arrivero' forse con un "elegante ritardo" mi potete dire dove vi spostate dopo?

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> ehm... dato che arrivero' forse con un "elegante ritardo" mi potete dire dove vi spostate dopo?

 

Non so se qualcuno abbia già deciso un posto. Comunque ti mando in privato il mio numero di cellulare, così chiami quando arrivi. 

Ciao

----------

## anborn

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Non so se qualcuno abbia già deciso un posto

 

Penso di poter confermare...

Compito a casa: Pensare un po' a dove andare...  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Anb

PS= Immagino che qualcuno di voi si chiederà: "E come faccio a riconoscerli?" ..non vi preoccupate, io e Jecko accenderemo dei razzi di segnalazione (preventivamente programmati in Java.. dal buon Jecko  :Laughing:  )

----------

## bsolar

Probabilmente, ci sarò.  :Cool: 

----------

## anborn

Il grande bsolar!!!

Signori.. saremo al cospetto di una celebrità! Invito tutti a mettervi in completo e a portare il blocco x l'autografo del grande moderatore..

...

 :Laughing: 

Anb

Bella storia, ci vediamo Giovedí!

----------

## pascalbrax

mi riconoscerete subito, saro' il fesso con il cappellino di slashdot  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Probabilmente, ci sarò. 

 

Quel probabilmente togliolo capito!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## McNaull

Ola... x per giovedi sera ci sarei anch'io!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

ragazzi iniziate a pensare dove andare, altrimenti so gia che passiamo mezz'ora in piazza come ebeti a deciderci  :Smile: 

----------

## gnu-statix

Ciao

pensavo di non farcela... invece penso che sarò presente.

Alle 7.30 ho una cena, dunque mi fermo solo per l'aperitivo.

Bye

----------

## anborn

Dunque dunque...

al momento siamo:

Anborn

Jecko_Hee

Pelon's

Fedeliallalinea

Bsolar

Cecrope

Pascalbrax

Gnu-Statix

Yans

McNaull

Una decina giusti giusti   :Smile: 

Ovviamente faró l'appello...  :Laughing: 

Anb

----------

## pascalbrax

Ciao belli,

il raduno e' stato molto piacevole! mi sono trovato davvero bene! come promesso vi do il link delle foto che ho fatto stasera e vi informo anche che (come promesso) non si vede un cazzo!  :Very Happy: 

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org/~pascal/?People/Meetings/19+febbraio+2004

Chi vuole contribuire ad aggiungere commenti o dirmi i nick delle varie foto, mi puo' mandare un IM  :Very Happy: 

alla prossima!

----------

## _Plasma_

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> Ciao belli,
> 
> il raduno e' stato molto piacevole! mi sono trovato davvero bene! 
> 
> 

 

quoto!! 

ciao a tutti!!

----------

## shev

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> Chi vuole contribuire ad aggiungere commenti o dirmi i nick delle varie foto, mi puo' mandare un IM 

 

Create una paginetta con qualche commento e impressioni da mettere sul sito del Gechi, il mondo ve ne sarà grato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Create una paginetta con qualche commento e impressioni da mettere sul sito del Gechi, il mondo ve ne sarà grato 

 

ehm... in che senso?

----------

## shev

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> ehm... in che senso?

 

ehm... in che senso cosa?  :Razz: 

Intendevo: scrivete qualche commento, qualche impressione sul vostro incontro, tanto per arricchire le foto e darci materiale a sufficenza per inserire il vostro incontro tra gli eventi del Gechi. Nel sito infatti ci sarà la sezione relativa alla cronaca e alle immagini dei vari incontri dei gechi. Tutto qui  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Intendevo: scrivete qualche commento, qualche impressione sul vostro incontro, tanto per arricchire le foto e darci materiale a sufficenza per inserire il vostro incontro tra gli eventi del Gechi.

 

Come si dice... ghe pensi mì...  :Cool: 

Sto scrivendo un riassuntino di parte e pseudo-comico della serata.. pregherei qualcuno di farne anche uno un po' più serio..  :Laughing: 

Lo posto appena ho finito...

Anb

----------

## zioponics

Ciao Gentooxiani! 

Un saluto da Ginevra. 

E buona birra !   :Wink: 

----------

## zioponics

Ah,   :Embarassed:  , forse la birra l'avete gia bevuta....

----------

